# Question about EI reporting



## gibor365

I got laid off on Sep 27, I received my severance/termination pay for 34 weeks... so I understand that I supposed to start getting EI starting end of May.
I also was told to register to EI already and I did. I got by mail Access code and instructions to go to canada.ca/EI-internet-reporting and submit bi-weekly reports... I don't understand why I should do it already if I gonna start to get EI in 7 months? Is it correct or I don't understand something?
Also I don't understand regarding vacations abroad, if I go on vacation for 2 weeks until May, I would get EI 2 weeks later? Or this rule about going abroad starts only when I already receiving EI?


----------



## ian

I registered early. Not sure if it really makes any difference.

EI are only interested if you leave the country whilst you are on EI, not during the waiting period. One of the questions you answer on the biweekly web eform is whether or not you have been out of the country.

In my case I was out of the country twice. EI did not pay me for those weeks. I did not loose anything. It simply meant that I was reporting for a longer period but I did get the 37 weeks or so that I was entitled to.


----------



## gibor365

> EI are only interested if you leave the country whilst you are on EI, not during the waiting period. One of the questions you answer on the biweekly web eform is whether or not you have been out of the country.
Click to expand...

 This is where I confused  , I just logged and was asked already to fill out bi-weekly form and there was a question if I left Canada in last 2 weeks.... My 34 weeks of severance ends on May 24.... Does it mean that 1st EI payment I should get week after May 24? 
So, if even I report that before May 24 I was 2 weeks out of country, I still start getting EI week after May 24?


----------



## carverman

gibor365 said:


> I got laid off on Sep 27, I received my severance/termination pay for 34 weeks... so I understand that I supposed to start getting EI starting end of May.
> I also was told to register to EI already and I did. I got by mail Access code and instructions to go to canada.ca/EI-internet-reporting and submit bi-weekly reports... I don't understand why I should do it already if I gonna start to get EI in 7 months? Is it correct or I don't understand something?
> Also I don't understand regarding vacations abroad, if I go on vacation for 2 weeks until May, I would get EI 2 weeks later? Or this rule about going abroad starts only when I already receiving EI?


Government red tape as usual..here is what Service Canada has to say about reporting, even if you have a few months of severance to use up first.
So it seems that as soon as you apply, Service Canada doesn't know how long your severance will last, so you have to report in order get the benefits after your severance expires , based on your former employer's ROE (Record of Employment) that they must submit to Service Canada.

Your EI benefit should start 2 weeks AFTER you first qualify to receive EI payments, and that is why they need you to report every 2 weeks. 

It's a pain in the a**, especially with a long 7 month severance package, but at this point, once you have already registered with
Service Canada..you better play their "game", so you get EI payments when you are entitled to receive them and don't lose out.

You just have to file these reports electronically every two weeks, so it shouldn't be so hard. Years ago, one had to mail in the reports.

Just set yourself some kind of reminder.. such as a calendar, and mark off the two week period then send it off to Service Canada.
Once you get the hang of it, it won't be that hard ...a couple minutes in front of computer to file it. 

Let them know if you are going to be out of the country and for how long, so you don't lose your place in line to receive the benefit when you come back. 


From the Service Canada link below:


> * I heard that I have to submit reports to receive EI benefits. What are these reports?
> 
> After you apply for EI benefits, you must complete and submit EI reports to get the benefits you are entitled to receive. During the period your EI claim is active, you have to submit reports to Service Canada every two weeks that show you are still entitled to receive EI benefits.*
> 
> Shortly after you file your EI application, we will mail you an EI benefit statement. The statement includes your Access Code (4 digit number) which is printed in the shaded area at the top of the benefit statement. Your Access Code is needed to submit your required bi-weekly reports and to get information about your claim. Access the instructions on when and how to complete your reports


http://www.esdc.gc.ca/en/reports/ei/regular_benefits/apply.page#h2.14


----------



## carverman

gibor365 said:


> This is where I confused  , I just logged and was asked already to fill out bi-weekly form and there was a question if I left Canada in last 2 weeks.... My 34 weeks of severance ends on May 24.... Does it mean that 1st EI payment I should get week after May 24?
> So, if even I report that before May 24 I was 2 weeks out of country, I still start getting EI week after May 24?


I think if you report bi-weekly and leave the country for a specific period of time, you are not actively looking for work within Canada, so your waiting period will be extended by the amount of time you are out of the country + 2 weeks after you come back and send in the reports again.
I believe this is done on purpose so that EI is not used as a mechanism for those that don't want to work or avoid looking for work and expect to receive the full length of EI benefits..the maximum allowed before they discontinue payments...ie: EI runs out.


----------



## ian

Confused. Once I registered and obtained my password that was it. I did not sign on again until my EI report was due, ie the report I completed in order to get the EI money.


----------



## Plugging Along

Accordingly to my spouse who has been laid off a few times, he never reported while he waited for his severance. He did apply right away, and EI always just told him when he would be eligible. He always reported once he started receiving EI,




carverman said:


> I think if you report bi-weekly and leave the country for a specific period of time, you are not actively looking for work within Canada, so your waiting period will be extended by the amount of time you are out of the country + 2 weeks after you come back and send in the reports again.
> I believe this is done on purpose so that EI is not used as a mechanism for those that don't want to work or avoid looking for work and expect to receive the full length of EI benefits..the maximum allowed before they discontinue payments...ie: EI runs out.


Not true at all. if you are on severance, you can leave the country, or do whatever you want. If you find a job, then that's different, going out of the country doesn't make a difference.


----------



## ian

You can definately leave the country during the waiting period. This is your own time.

You can definately leave the country while you are on EI...BUT you will not receive any EI for those days in the reporting period that you were out of the country. You do not loose this money. Your EI just gets pushed out for those days. The exception is IF you are out of the country on a job interview.

I was out of the country for several weeks during my waiting period. No issue whatsoever since there is no communiciation or reporting with EI. I was out of the country twice whilst receiving EI. Once for three weeks, once for four. No issue. I did not get paid any EI during that specific period. I did not loose any of my 37 or 38 weeks of EI. It just took a longer elapsed time to collect. 

It seems to me that I had some early communication from the EI folks that I was entitled to 37/8 weeks or EI that had to be paid out over a 52 week period.

Don't sweat this. Just call them up to confirm or drop into the EI office. I found them to be very helpful.


----------



## sags

I would disagree with some of the advice posted here.

A person with severance pay files for EI and fills out the bi-weekly reports.

During the periods where their severance disallows any benefit from EI..........the person may apply for an extension of those periods.

Leaving the country would make a person unavailable for work and they could not apply for an extension of that period.

At the end of the regular benefits period, EI will look at the bi-weekly reports to determine how many weeks of extension will be granted.


----------



## sags

My wife has filed and collected in the past, and is doing it again.

Her employer cut the employees hours and she filed for unemployment benefits.

EI will calculate her average earnings over the past 6 months to establish a base line amount, and she will receive benefits for two week periods where she receives less than that amount. For two week periods where she earns more than that amount she will receive no EI benefit.

Either way, she has to file bi-weekly reports so that her benefits will be extended for the periods where she received no EI benefit.

The last time EI examined her bi-weekly reports at the end of the regular benefit period and did the calculation for extended weeks.


----------



## ian

You may disagree but this was my experience. Never filled out a biweekly report until my waiting period ended and my EI collection period commenced. 

I submitted details of my termination agreement. Four weeks later I got back a letter that confirmed my waiting period, gave me a start date for collecting, advised me of the number of EI weeks that I was entitled to and that the claim had to be satisfied during an elapsed period of 52 weeks. Plus a note that this 52 week elapsed time could be appealed if necessary. It was all very clearly laid out. Plus they gave me a password so that I could sign in. As I recall they sent me a notice near the end of my waiting period reminding me of when I had to start the actual on line reporting process. It all went like clockwork even though my waiting period was about 20 months.


----------



## gibor365

> I submitted details of my termination agreement. Four weeks later I got back a letter that confirmed my waiting period, gave me a start date for collecting, advised me of the number of EI weeks that I was entitled to and that the claim had to be satisfied during an elapsed period of 52 weeks


 This what I expected!
However, after my RoE was submitted online to service canada and I registered for EI, 3 days later I got letter with Access Code and 1. You must submit your bi-weekly reports using your access code. - I logged in canada/ca/EI-internet-reporting and was asked to submit this report..... Don't see any reason to do it as I gonna get first EI in June 2017......
Cannot check servicecanada.ca my account as website is down whole day...
Maybe I need to call them or go to the office, as I'm completely confused.....


----------



## ian

That also happened to me. I called, they said not submit ant reports during my waiting time. They said they would contact me just prior to that time. And they did. No need to worry. You most definitely do not have yo report during this period...unless something has subsequently changed from when I was on the dole.


----------



## Joe Black

My understanding is the way Sags described it - if you have applied for EI you are expected to be actively looking for and be available for work. I don't think you are meant to use severance as "vacation" time, you are supposed to be looking or work then as well. Severance has the same purpose as EI, to bridge you over until you find your next job.

I can't say for sure, though, but that's the way I remember it from over a decade ago.


----------



## sags

http://www.esdc.gc.ca/en/ei/various_types_earnings.page

_*Choosing the appropriate allocation period*

Once it has been determined that earnings have been paid or are payable, the appropriate allocation period must be chosen. 
When allocating earnings, we consider the following 3 factors:

The type of earnings,the amount before deductions, and if the amount was paid for a specific work period, if it was paid by reason of a lay-off or *separation* or for some other reason.

All earnings that an employer paid by reason of a lay-off or separation *are allocated from the week of the lay-off or separation*, based on the normal weekly earnings for that employment, no matter the period for which the earnings are supposed to be paid or payable. These earnings include all amounts paid to compensate the worker for the loss of employment, such as, pay in lieu of notice, *severance pay*, damages for wrongful dismissal and closure bonuses and any payment of unused employment benefits to which the employee is entitled, such as vacation pay and accumulated sick leave credits.

*Example 1*

Your employment ended on August 11, 2016 due to a plant closure and you are not expected to return. In the week of August 15, 2016, you apply for regular benefits. Your normal salary was $500.00 per week. Following your lay-off, your employer paid you the following:

Your salary for the week of 7 to 11 August 2016: $400.00
Vacation pay: $600.00
Severance pay: $1,500.00
The wages, vacation pay and severance pay are earnings and are consequently deductible from your benefits. The vacation pay and severance pay are earnings allocated as follows, based on the normal weekly earnings for that employment.

August 7 to 13, 2016: Salary of $400 + Vacation pay of $100
August 14 to 20, 2016: Vacation pay of $500
August 21 to 27, 2016: Severance pay of $500
August 28 to September 3, 2016: Severance pay of $500
September 4 to 10, 2016: Severance pay of $500
September 11 to 17, 2016: 1st week of waiting period to serve
September 18 to 24, 2016: 2nd week of waiting period to serve
September 25 to October 1, 2016: EI benefits paid

In this example, the allocations of these earnings have the following effects:

Delays the required 2-week waiting period to serve
Delays the date on which you begin receiving benefits
Allows a 4-week extension of your benefit period_


----------



## ian

When I collected EI, the on line report did not ask if I was actively seeking work. It asked if I was available for work, whether I was in Canada for the entire two week period, and if I earned any money in the reporting period ..how much.


----------



## carverman

Plugging Along said:


> Accordingly to my spouse who has been laid off a few times, he never reported while he waited for his severance. He did apply right away, and EI always just told him when he would be eligible. He always reported once he started receiving EI,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not true at all*. if you are on severance, you can leave the country, or do whatever you want. If you find a job, then that's different, going out of the country doesn't make a difference.


Pluggin'..what part of my post did you not understand? :wink: I just said what IAN mentioned.

Sure you can leave the country if you are on severance..it's a "free country" after all...(well..maybe things as a free as they used to be)...anyway..
....all I was trying to say is that the if you leave, the waiting period could be extended. 

If one has 26 weeks of severance, EI is certainly not going to pay you EI while you are still receiving severance..that would be the same as double dipping and illegal..I think. If you receive EI while still collecting severance (not sure about a single one time lump sum of severance),
AND EI decide to audit you, they could force you to pay back the EI you are not entitled to collect.


----------



## carverman

Joe Black said:


> My understanding is the way Sags described it - if you have applied for EI you are expected to be actively looking for and be available for work. I d*on't think you are meant to use severance as "vacation" time, you are supposed to be looking or work then as well. Severance has the same purpose as EI, to bridge you over until you find your next job.*
> 
> I can't say for sure, though, but that's the way I remember it from over a decade ago.


That's the way I remember it from two decades ago.


----------



## carverman

sags said:


> http://www.esdc.gc.ca/en/ei/various_types_earnings.page
> 
> _*Choosing the appropriate allocation period*
> 
> Once it has been determined that earnings have been paid or are payable, the appropriate allocation period must be chosen.
> When allocating earnings, we consider the following 3 factors:
> 
> The type of earnings,the amount before deductions, and if the amount was paid for a specific work period, if it was paid by reason of a lay-off or *separation* or for some other reason.
> 
> All earnings that an employer paid by reason of a lay-off or separation *are allocated from the week of the lay-off or separation*, based on the normal weekly earnings for that employment, no matter the period for which the earnings are supposed to be paid or payable. These earnings include all amounts paid to compensate the worker for the loss of employment, such as, pay in lieu of notice, *severance pay*, damages for wrongful dismissal and closure bonuses and any payment of unused employment benefits to which the employee is entitled, such as vacation pay and accumulated sick leave credits.
> 
> *Example 1*
> 
> Your employment ended on August 11, 2016 due to a plant closure and you are not expected to return. In the week of August 15, 2016, you apply for regular benefits. Your normal salary was $500.00 per week. Following your lay-off, your employer paid you the following:
> 
> Your salary for the week of 7 to 11 August 2016: $400.00
> Vacation pay: $600.00
> Severance pay: $1,500.00
> The wages, vacation pay and severance pay are earnings and are consequently deductible from your benefits. The vacation pay and severance pay are earnings allocated as follows, based on the normal weekly earnings for that employment.
> 
> August 7 to 13, 2016: Salary of $400 + Vacation pay of $100
> August 14 to 20, 2016: Vacation pay of $500
> August 21 to 27, 2016: Severance pay of $500
> August 28 to September 3, 2016: Severance pay of $500
> September 4 to 10, 2016: Severance pay of $500
> September 11 to 17, 2016: 1st week of waiting period to serve
> September 18 to 24, 2016: 2nd week of waiting period to serve
> September 25 to October 1, 2016: EI benefits paid
> 
> In this example, the allocations of these earnings have the following effects:
> 
> Delays the required 2-week waiting period to serve
> Delays the date on which you begin receiving benefits
> Allows a 4-week extension of your benefit period_


Good example SAGs. 

This is how Service Canada will be treating Gibor's case. 
He definitely doesn't have to actively look for work while living off his severance
and ahem..(Pluggin') ....he can also leave the country while on severance and hasn't started to collect EI. 

Once he starts to collect, he may be asked if he is actively looking for work,
and which employment prospects he has submitted resumes to (waiting for a reply)
or been interviewed for a comparable position.


----------



## ian

I was never, at any time, written or oral, asked if I was looking for work let alone, attended interviews, where I was looking, etc. The only question related to that was 'were you available for work during the period".

EI calculated my waiting time based on my termination agreement and vacation entitlement. At the end of that period EI reporting and payments commenced. I filled out the forms, the money was deposited. After about 50 weeks I had collected my 38 weeks of EI.

This is a very straightforward process. How you spend your waiting period has zero to do with the EI folks. They do not care, they do not want to know. It is your vacation time as it were.


----------



## sags

I think the easy way to look at it is that after you file, you are applying to collect EI benefits, whether you collect or not.

If you receive severance (or any earnings) you don't collect benefits so that entitlement period is extended. 

If a person is not available for work they don't qualify for benefits for that time period and the weeks will not be extended.

There are restrictions of leaving Canada without disqualifying the time period. Exceptions are granted for funerals etc.

Government records are connected now and anyone leaving the country while on EI could receive a letter such as the example below.

Oddly enough, there is no way to know if a person traveled within Canada.

_Information obtained from a Canada Border Services Agency Traveller Declaration Card indicates you traveled outside Canada from Sept 12, 2010 to Sept 19, 2010. Your entitlement to employment Insurance benefits for this period is under review.

The attached questionnaire provides you with the opportunity to explain this absence. Please complete and sign the reverse side of this form and return it to the address above no later than Apr 21, 2011.

_


----------



## sags

Hopefully Gibor will let everyone know what happened. 

More people are forced into applying for EI these days and up to date information is useful.

There have been some changes recently in EI rules and programs. They have a "work share" program that is a little different, and the number of weeks of benefits changes with the unemployment rate in the local area.

Sometimes I think it is like at the CRA and the answer depends on who answers the phone call.

A study showed that most of the information they were giving out via phone was wrong............lol.


----------



## sags

As an autoworker, we were laid off from time to time, and were eligible to collect SUB......Supplementary Unemployment Benefits, which topped up EI benefits to 85% of our wages. There was no incentive to look for work, as we probably wouldn't earn the same money anyways.

Sometimes we would collect EI and SUB with no problems from EI.

Other times they would hound us for job searches, even though we would be going back to work in the near future.

Our union had full time benefits representatives who would help people fill out forms for various government programs, represent them before hearings etc, and they would warn us to make some job applications if the EI was demanding them at that time.

It depended on who was handling the claim at EI and if they were "cracking down" on the rules.


----------



## carverman

sags said:


> Sometimes we would collect EI and SUB with no problems from EI.
> 
> Other times they would hound us for job searches, even though we would be going back to work in the near future.
> 
> It depended on who was handling the claim at EI.


The requirements appear to have changed over the years. 

Years ago, I collected EI for a very short time. I didn't have severance to fall back on then. 

Back in the "good" old days, before the availabilty of affordable PCs, 
they would send you these paper forms to fill out and send in in order to continue to collect. I think there was a warning on one of the forms
that if you failed to send in the form(s) within a specified time, you could lose your benefit.

On one of the forms it asked specifically what you were doing to find work..where you were looking and with who. 

At least EI didn't hound me as to why I was not taking ANY JOB. It had to be a job within my skills (electronic engineering) and they didn't expect me to go out an work at McD's just so they could stop paying me EI...very nice of them for that. 

I thought this was rather invasive of my privacy, but I filled out the forms dutifully and sent them in by snail mail. i think the postage envelope was prepaid.


----------



## ian

My EI claim was handled very efficiently from start to finish. I had some issues regarding my termination agreement and these were quickly and properly ironed out. I was actually quite impressed with how streamlined the whole process was...for me at least.

There is no point in asking people if they are looking for work. They will answer in the 'appropriate' manner. Same for job applications. The EI folks are fully aware that someone who is not interested in working but simply wants to collect EI will simply fill out applications. And now, with most applications being on line or by e resume there is no way for any reliable verification. So why bother with all the nonsense. And this is what they EI folks have apparently migrated to. Makes a lot of sense to me and cuts down on EI admin costs.


----------



## sags

My wife was talking to them today to find out if she could wait to file after she actually received her pay, as the benefits are determined on how much she earned in each week of each reporting period.

Otherwise, she would have to sit down and do all the calculations of hours worked times hourly rate plus vacation and stat pay.

They said it was okay to wait until she received her pay, but any delay in filing reports beyond 5 weeks and they cancel the claim.

She will have to wait a few extra days to receive any benefit in her bank account.

People seem to know so little about EI. Other employees had their hours reduced and none of the others have filed for EI.

Another thing people don't know about is "constructive dismissal" which is when an employer changes hours of work or there is a significant change in duties. Employees are allowed to quit and receive termination benefits.

One of the employees tendered her resignation and walked out. My wife doesn't think she knows anything about termination benefits as the woman has some mental problems and doesn't understand anything the least complex.

So many government benefits go unclaimed simply because people don't know about them.


----------



## sags

The Harper government made significant changes on forcing people to find work while on EI.

They extended the distance they had to look for work and lowered the salary they could expect.

The changes had a big impact in the Maritime Provinces where there is a lot of seasonal work.

People remembered and it was one of the reasons the Harper government did so poorly in the east.


----------



## sags

One thing you can always count on from the government.......they aren't going to chase you and try to stuff money in your pants.

In most cases, if you are eligible for some benefit you have to know about it first and then complete the maze of paperwork to collect.

The Disability Tax Credit is another under claimed tax benefit. People believe you have to be on your death bed to qualify.

In reality, if a person suffers an impairment in the short list of life functions (dressing, walking, eating etc) they qualify for the credit.

When I went to my doctor to have her fill out the paperwork, the receptionist said......"you won't qualify because you made it in here".

I qualified and it was retroactive for 4 years and I received a large cheque from the CRA.


----------



## Plugging Along

carverman said:


> Pluggin'..what part of my post did you not understand? :wink: I just said what IAN mentioned.
> 
> Sure you can leave the country if you are on severance..it's a "free country" after all...(well..maybe things as a free as they used to be)...anyway..
> ....all I was trying to say is that the if you leave, the waiting period could be extended.
> 
> If one has 26 weeks of severance, EI is certainly not going to pay you EI while you are still receiving severance..that would be the same as double dipping and illegal..I think. If you receive EI while still collecting severance (not sure about a single one time lump sum of severance),
> AND EI decide to audit you, they could force you to pay back the EI you are not entitled to collect.


I think we are on the same page, just saying it differently. I was just saying that during the severance period, leaving the country do not extend your waiting period. That was all. If one leaves the country while they are recieving benefits (obviously not severance) then they have to report it, and then they don't get the EI for that time, but it gets tacked on. 

So the previous time my spouse was laid off on 2008, he ended up having to go to the states for an interview, he got paid for that time. During the same EI claim, we had to visit a sick relative, and he did not get paid for that. 



carverman said:


> The requirements appear to have changed over the years.
> 
> Years ago, I collected EI for a very short time. I didn't have severance to fall back on then.
> 
> Back in the "good" old days, before the availabilty of affordable PCs,
> they would send you these paper forms to fill out and send in in order to continue to collect. I think there was a warning on one of the forms
> that if you failed to send in the form(s) within a specified time, you could lose your benefit.
> 
> On one of the forms it asked specifically what you were doing to find work..where you were looking and with who.
> 
> At least EI didn't hound me as to why I was not taking ANY JOB. It had to be a job within my skills (electronic engineering) and they didn't expect me to go out an work at McD's just so they could stop paying me EI...very nice of them for that.
> 
> I thought this was rather invasive of my privacy, but I filled out the forms dutifully and sent them in by snail mail. i think the postage envelope was prepaid.


The forms are now on line, but you can still lose your benefit if you don't submit. It's just easier. The other difference they now longer ask to show prof you are applying or looking for work. So it's easier that way. I think that wa about 15 years ago was the last time they asked.


----------



## gibor365

Service Canada website is down to 2nd day, get message "The site you are trying to reach is currently unavailable.
We regret any inconvenience this may cause." ... yeah, what should I expect from government workers ?! :adoration:


----------



## ian

No one forced me to look for work when I was on EI four years ago. No one even asked if I was looking for work. Not during my initial meeting, not during a follow up phone call, and certainly not when I completed the EI web reports.

There are many unclaimed benefits. The 'Government' are not mind readers. Why on earth should they spend my tax dollars running around trying to find out if a person qualifies for a 
benefit of some sort? Too much of the nanny state. 

People need to take responsibility for themselves. I enrolled my grandson in a RESP to take advantage of a benefit. I took the trouble, time and effort, to find out about it. Lots of personal income tax deductions and credits get missed for the same reason.


----------



## gibor365

OK, so today I visited service canada office....
I was told that I need to get one more letter 
telling that I don;t need to fill out reports until beginning of the May....
The clerk told me to stop filling out online report when I get this letter.
She said that if my severance would be until Nobember/December , I should've continue to fill out online reports, but because my severance until May 17, it doesn't make sense... So, service canada will close my case now, and I need to apply again beginning of May and they will reopen my case.
She said that until May (my severance term), I can do whatever I want , go abroad and just "lay on the beach" for whole term....
My EI term will start middle of May , and after 2 weeks waiting periad , I will start getting EI.
I'm eligible for 38 weeks for the period of 50 weeks, thus up to 12 weeks I can go abroad or be sick and my 38 weeks just will be extended...
She wasn't sure about sick days.... generally she told that if I sick for example for 1 week, I can declare on online report that I was unavailable to work and I'll get same amount and also my 38 weeks will be extended for 1 week.., and she said that doesn't know if I will be sick for 2-3 days or so....


----------

